# ryball's gadget corner: part eleventy



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

...or how I found "the best suspension seatpost ever made in the history of the world" and some other stuff.



This thread - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=659155&highlight=suntour+seatpost

So in my quest to further geek out my commuter, I started researching suspension. I know, I know, suspension on a road bike. Anyway, this seatpost has worked it's way into top five favorite commuting gadgets for my bike.

SR Suntour SP8-NCX ~$80

Preload adjustable via an allen key in the bottom of the seatpost. 
50mm travel. 
Available in 27.2 and 26.8
Weighs a ton (I'll try to get a weight this week)

I have my set up so that it only activates when I hit a bump. No pedal bob or wiggle in the linkage. It takes out all the road chatter that usually gets transmitted to my bottom. I found myself looking for bumps and seams to run over just to try. I do wish it had rebound dampening, but it's not a big deal unless I hit something HUGE.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Oh, last picture is the Velo Orange Wheel Stabilizer. Doesn't do much for me, other than make sure that the front end doesn't swing around and bang into stuff when I have it up on the kickstand.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Pletscher double kickstand, Velo Orange leather mudflap, Pake reflective top tube pad. New stuff courtesy of AMEX gift card.  Thanks, AMEX gift card!!!


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*Diameter*

Take note that in North America we only stock this product in 27.2mm size.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It looks pretty interresting. Do you still have room for a tube/tool bag?
Hey, nice headlight BTW!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> It looks pretty interresting. Do you still have room for a tube/tool bag?
> Hey, nice headlight BTW!


hahahah, thanks. You have a nice headlight, too. :thumbsup:

hmm... I'm not sure I would run a bag on this post unless it was one of those that only attached to the seat rails and not the post.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

*Michelin Protek Max inner tubes*

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/arti...d-racer-tire-and-protek-max-inner-tube-29696/












> Michelin also showed off their new Protek Max inner tubes, which use a uniquely bumpy surface and square-shaped cross section that's claimed to be much more resistant to punctures - or more specifically, losing air pressure due to punctures - than standard inner tubes. According to Megavand, the Protek Max's bumpy surface creates a compressive force in the tube wall, in contrast to standard inner tubes where the tube walls are stretched upon inflation.
> 
> This means that small punctures which would typically enlarge with conventional stretched tubes instead tend to self-seal. In addition, the curious square cross-sectional shape is said to ease installation by maintaining the correct orientation when inserted into the tire. Michelin still equip each Protek Max tube with some sealant to finish the job, and they claim a two-fold improvement in air retention relative to other pre-sealed tubes.
> 
> The Protek Max tubes will be offered with either Presta or Schrader valves in two sizes: 700x35-47c (200g) and 26x1.4-2.125in (260g). Suggested retail price is a surprisingly reasonable $8.99.


Looks interesting from a commuting aspect, though I haven't had a flat in years.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

*Stemcaptain*

Might have to pick one of these up. Kinda cool.

https://www.stemcaptain.com/


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

*flamesuit...

A'ME heated bar tape

*runs

Heated Road Bike Wraps


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Pump Tire

Self-inflating tire. An interesting idea, but they need to make it work universally, not just on their proprietary tires.

How the PumpTire Works - YouTube


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Any rattle on the kickstand? How well does it work with loaded panniers? In that case, does the front wheel raise?

Any more feedback on the seatpost?

I'm also curious about the steering stabilizer -- any additional observations?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

No rattle at all.

Works GREAT with loaded panniers.

Front wheel does raise when loaded, but if you cut the kickstand down, you could theoretically get it really low.

LOVE the seatpost. Took a while to get it dialed, but it's perfect now. Takes the edge off and doesn't effect pedaling at all.

The spring is just to keep the wheel from swinging around when it is up in the air. Doesn't do anything to stabilize. It is too weak of a spring.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

A'me heated bar tape. Oh my dear Lord. Sign me up.

Edit: and Stemcaptain makes a thermometer version!! I need one! That and heated bar tape and I'd be ready for winter.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`d go for the clock on the cap thing if I didn`t have quill stems on my bikes. The first one I saw was in the pictures of your commuters thread this spring- sweet!

Ryball, it seems to me you were doing serious research into short travel road bike suspension forks. I don`t suppose you ever found anything still actually available along those lines, did you? I`m surprised that hasn`t developed into a thriving little niche.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

As a matter of fact, I did. 

There are a lot of short travel forks that are made for city bikes. They all weighed a ton.

There are two that were lighter.

RST Single Shock M7-T - RST

SR Suntour Swingschock - SR SUNTOUR Cycling

The press for the suntour initially hinted at a fender that never materialized. So to retain fender mounts and light weight it came down to the RST. The best place to find these are on fleabay.

I eventually gave up on the idea because I wanted something with clearance for larger tires and could never get a confirmation on what size would fit with fenders.

Maybe one day I'll pick the idea back up again.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

The RST you linked looks like only 950g for the lightest version- not bad at all, IMO. They look fairly nice, too. But they say disc brake or canti, with no mention of sidepull and I can`t see if it has a brake hole, also no AC listed. That makes me wonder if they`re for 26 inch wheels. Also, no MSRP, but they do list QBP as the US distributor, so I assume they must be available.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

475mm a2c and it is designed for 700c. There is a brake hole, but I am not sure on the distance. Looks like it would work, though.

Here is the thread I made for the suspension forks.

http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/possibly-horrible-idea-660365.html


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I wonder how an old Fuel or Salsa Caballero would work out with drop bars. Considered doing anything like that? Or a Scalpel, maybe?

Back to suspension forks, the one I really dig is called the German A Kilo, (which for some reason weighs in at slightly over a half kilo). Unfortunately, the only way I know of to get one is to buy a whole Dahon Jetstream, which isn`t cheap . Also, it`s for a 406 wheel.

German A Kilo 2.0 Fork | Dahon Global


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

~$1100 - $1800 

German Answer

2.4 - 3lbs.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

ryball said:


> ...or how I found "the best suspension seatpost ever made in the history of the world" and some other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get the barrel adjusters in that location from?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Came with the bike, but you can get them anywhere.

Universal Cycles -- Cables & Housing > Cable Guides Hangers Ect


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the answers to my previous questions.

Does the steering stabilizer rattle at all? I think I need to get one of those. I'm tired of having my front wheel flop around on me while I'm trying to work on the bike or lock it up, and I've already got some scratches on my new frame from the brake levers hitting the top tube when the wheels swings around.

Also, partially because of this thread, I'm considering a Thudbuster ST. I imagine it being a worthwhile upgrade to my commuter/tourer.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Stabilizer does not rattle at all. It is a VERY weak spring, though so don't go in thinking it is going to do all that much. Just want you to understand that before you go buying it. It works, but barely. I still love it. 

Look at the spring thickness at the bottom of the picture.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you stretch it out and mount the part on the downtube further down? This should tighten it up a bit, yes?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

If you look at the bottom of the picture, there is an adjustment knob, but it will only do so much even if you mount it further out. You can stretch out the spring all you want, but in the end, it is not a super strong spring.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

That steering stabilizer would probably work for keeping the wheel in check on the stand or leaning against the wall. If you want a real steering stabilizer with a ton of adjustability it is hard to beat the Hopey Damper
Hopey.org

ESI has been threatening to put out a stabilizer for a while now, but nothing yet.
ESI's Steering Stabilizer SX


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I heart Hopey. Have one on my mountain bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a Scotts stabalizer on my KTM. Might be a little much for the MTB :lol:


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> I had a Scotts stabalizer on my KTM. Might be a little much for the MTB :lol:


The Hopey is basically a Scott's for a MTB.

Mostly DH guys use them, but I love mine for long enduro stuff. Less bar minding when you're really tired and it allows me to more easily take a hand off the bar to eat and drink in rough terrain.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Any other steering dampers out there? That Hopey is f'in expensive!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Worth.

Every.

Penny.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

mattbryant2 said:


> Any other steering dampers out there? That Hopey is f'in expensive!


Keep an eye on the classifieds and eBay, you can usually snag one for $100-$150 off MSRP with enough patience. They are nice and well-built, you can appreciate the price when you can play with them a bit.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I got mine on fleabay.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

And now for ryball's "something I could have used last week for my wife" 

One sensor mounts to your stuff, one to your garage. An alarm sounds if you get too close to remind you that you have something on the rack so you don't destroy your bike, your rack, and do $4000 worth of damage to the roof of your car.

Don't Get Racked - HeadsUp Systems


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Let's see the carnage of what your wife did!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

mattbryant2 said:


> Let's see the carnage of what your wife did!


:lol: Haven't been able to bring myself to take pictures, yet.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yikes, Ryball, sorry to hear about that. Whatever that gadget costs, it definitely would have paid for itself.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

mattbryant2 said:


> I'm tired of having my front wheel flop around on me while I'm trying to work on the bike...


Got an old toe strap? wrap around the wheel and downtube to prevent the wheel from moving around. I usually keep a pair of old toe straps hanging on the repair stand for this purpose.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Cordless dyno!*

Hey, Mr Gadget- whaddaya think about this?
Schmidt's SONdelux SL
I think I`m in love! As soon as I convince my wife to dump me, I`m ordering a new setup.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

OOH, that is cooooool...

No wires? NICE!!! Electrically conductive fork dropouts? SUHWEET!!! Special fork? ...hmm...

Though I think my next dynamo hub will be this tiny little beastie:

Supernova Lighting Systems - Infinity S COncept


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nepbug said:


> ESI has been threatening to put out a stabilizer for a while now, but nothing yet.
> ESI's Steering Stabilizer SX


Finally found a pic on our own Sea Otter section.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

>"No wires? NICE!!! Electrically conductive fork dropouts? SUHWEET!!! Special fork? ...hmm..."
Yeah, the price of the hub makes it tough for a married guy. Adding in the fork pretty much relegates it the domain of bachelors . Strange that their off the shelf fork is available for 26 (my preference anyway) and not 700.

>"Though I think my next dynamo hub will be this tiny little beastie:"
Hmmm... looks like two options, one with a method to disengage the magnets and serviceable bearings? Cool! And the other option at ~400g, down there with the SON weights. But no word on prices and I don`t see anybody selling them. Are they on the market?


----------



## smokerings (Sep 8, 2011)

ryball said:


> Finally found a pic on our own Sea Otter section.


That's pretty cool looking, it could use a more dedicated mount though!
After reading through this thread I'm curious to see what kind of toys I've missed out on being away from the biking scene for so long.


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

I just built up a bike with a Shimano dynamo hub wheel. With a planet Bike Generator light. Worked out well. But...i may be giving the whole bike to the ol boy.

So...Im contemplating my next bike build and I still want a 'battery free' light set up. And im thinking of something a little higher end. So to answer your question Rodar, these guys may be an option...

Dynamos (Hub & Bottle)

They are also available from the Supernova website direct...

Supernova Shop

Steve


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Practical Cyclist lists them as "Comming soon". I guess the Supernova store actually has them ready to ship? Any rate, I`m just window shopping and not really going to be replacing my Shimanos any time soon, so it`s pretty much a moot point for me. Good luck with you uncomming build, though. What are you thinking about for lights? If you`re serious about committing that kind of budget for the hubs, I`ve no doubt I`ll be envious of your whole system.


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah I too was window shopping, until the ol boy suddenly had an interest in my just built bike.

Now its all of a sudden become a 'must do'. Well not really a MUST, more of a want. Im tired of fart assing around with batteries and running out of light on the way home. It doesn't happen very often but its a pain when it does. 

It won't be cheap thats for sure. Ideally I want a racier/lighter wheel than what my Shimano factory built wheel was. The Shimano wheel is fine, works well, but once on the bike it does look just a little bulky. These new hubs from Supernova are far more compact and would look real sweet with the right rim.

Its either that built into a high performance rim. Or, a Schmidt SON. Peter White cycles now has a wire free fork available to work with the Schmidt hub. I did notice that sorting out the wiring set up gets a little fiddly. No wires would really clean things up and would make puncture repairs or wheel changes alot simpler.

I would also like to build the wheel up using CX Ray spokes. Just to finish it off. Wether this idea actually eventuates I dont know. Custom builds really add up to be quite costly. When a standard Shimano wheel will do the job. What makes the decision even harder is that you can find Shimano dynohub wheels on special for $75 Euro. Its pretty hard to compete with such value.

Steve


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nvm


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

After a year, I am digging this thread back up for this:






Website:
Orp | The world's first SmartHorn

Kickstarter:
Orp Smart Horn {Smorn} by Tory Orzeck - Kickstarter

PLEASE HELP MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!! I am already in.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

The other thing that has happened in the last year that I want SO HARD:






Revolights™. Now landed. from revolights on Vimeo.

Website:
Revolights


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

i like the idea of having one on the back wheel. but would probably prefer a dynamo on the front.

the mounting onto the hub looks a little odd though. I chrrently use a small rear LED knog light which I attach to the rear hub. it gets slightly obscured by the rim but works quite well. it spins in a 360 degree motion with the wheel and works quite well as a secondary light with a seat post mounted light.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I'd run the Revo in addition to my dynamo.


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

ryball said:


> I'd run the Revo in addition to my dynamo.


Well...I guess its Christmas time again


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I love the Orp, the 2 friendly and unfriendly horn beeps are a great idea, as is adding the light. Looks a lot more compact than existing loud horns too. I kicked in a few $, but it looks like they need quite a few more to make it a reality.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

ryball said:


> The other thing that has happened in the last year that I want SO HARD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like these as well. Two problems:
A) Not available in 26"
B) Very expensive!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Medic Zero said:


> I would like these as well. Two problems:
> A) Not available in 26"
> *B) Very expensive!*


That's why I don't have them already. lol


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ $250 buys a nice headlight and tail light with no weight on the wheel near the rim. While most of the weight is in the Li-ion pack hung on the axle housing, the weight of the rings of LEDs is likely about 100-150 gms, Like adding a couple of pounds on the frame. If the weight of 'Liteweight' spoke reflectors upsets you, these are not for you. 

Won't fit Deep Vee rims. Maybe when they cover 26"

Nice show on unlit untraveled street with no other bike light used. No indication how well they work with car lights, street lights, and good bike lights in the mix.

BrianMc


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

I think they add great visibility but there's no way I'd rely on them for a headlight. Still, $250 buys an awful lot of more "normal" visibility.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

BrianMc said:


> ^^ $250 buys a nice headlight and tail light with no weight on the wheel near the rim. While most of the weight is in the Li-ion pack hung on the axle housing, the weight of the rings of LEDs is likely about 100-150 gms, Like adding a couple of pounds on the frame. If the weight of 'Liteweight' spoke reflectors upsets you, these are not for you.
> 
> Won't fit Deep Vee rims. Maybe when they cover 26"
> 
> ...


I could care less about rotating mass. This is my commuter. It weighs more than my full sus moutain bike. 

I like them for their stand out visibility. I would never rely on them for primary lighting. Wouldn't need to anyway, my whole commute in on well lit streets. This would just be in addition to all my other lights. UFObike.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I didn't get where the loose wires go in this picture....to the rim?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, they run along spokes to the light ring mounted around the rim.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

ryball said:


> I could care less about rotating mass. This is my commuter. It weighs more than my full sus moutain bike.


*** My errand bike is no lightweight either and I am thinking of early morning (dark) runs to the YMCA to work out. So there the weight is a non issue as that bike is well over 40 pounds without the gym bag on board. For those commuting on carbon street bikes it might be an issue.



ryball said:


> I like them for their stand out visibility. I would never rely on them for primary lighting. Wouldn't need to anyway, my whole commute in on well lit streets. This would just be in addition to all my other lights. UFObike.


They would stand out on my unlit part of my routes. I wish they would show the under street lights, in the presence of car headlights, and when good lights are also used. I would like to see what they look like to cross traffic approaching and receding, also what they look like to drivers oncoming or overtaking. I have discovered what looks pretty good close in, may not be enough. At this price for front and rear I'd like more videos to assure me they do more than a pair of cheap wheel lights.

BrianMc


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Waking up an old thread, it seems.

These may work in NYC but have to wait until they become common to work elsewhere for a bike. If that common, thieves would look under the saddle, so they need a stealthier version down the road. One that would warn you that it was moving if you set it on 'parked'. Still it is interesting technology:

Tile


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Awesome! I'm glad you did wake up this old thread. Yeah, I have been looking at these little tile things for a while. If the seatpost is big enough, you can likely attach it inside there.

Here is the latest gadget I've gotten.









Handleband - Universal Smartphone Bar Mount


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

And another. Thinking of ditching my kickstand.









upstand? Bicycle Stand | Designed by the Upstanding Bicycle Company. Call 919-590-0328 to order.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> These may work in NYC but have to wait until they become common to work elsewhere for a bike. If that common, thieves would look under the saddle, so they need a stealthier version down the road. One that would warn you that it was moving if you set it on 'parked'. Still it is interesting technology:


The Tiles are iffy, because they're dependent on other people being on the Tile network. It's limited to bluetooth range, so if your keys are inside your house you can track them with your phone. But if your keys aren't in your house, then you're relying on a network of other peoples' phones to find it. It's a neat idea, but it only works if you've got lots of other users around you.

I'd love to have a cheap gps tracker for my dog, but the Tile is not it. I think the same goes for my bikes.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ That user number was the basis of the NYC comment. A not-too-smart cellphone with GPS to detect movement with a call you feature and a silent call in to bring its location up on software might fly. Stuffs getting smaller. That could be the next thing the tile guys offer. However if an aluminized blanket could smother the signal it won't help against an organized thief. I suppose you could up the ante if the cut off of tower signals could trigger a vocal "Help! I am being stolen! Rape! Murder!" "Theft in progress! Call 911! Get the license plate! Help!" Or maybe just a blisteringly bad bunch words.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I figured that's what you meant by NYC. The added wrinkle is that you don't just have to be in a big city - you have to be in a big city where Tile is a hit. 

There are several small gps trackers out there which are probably a better solution than Tile (at least until Tile builds some critical mass). But the last time I looked the gps ones all had a monthly connectivity fee, and I am cheap.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Leopold will want one of these:

Touchdown Celebrations

May be illegal in some jurisdictions.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

And a bargain at $550. Give me two! I'll mount the compressor on my rear rack. :lol:


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

I blow on those things all day long, for free ! Actually, I get paid to do it


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Quad Lock ? Smartphone Mounting System

This thing is dope . iv been using it since fathers day and it hasn't missed a beat. thank be to the wife and kids for a great gift..


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*For lack of a better place to post this*

Apron Projects - Helios - YouTube

Of course, that presumes the motorists see the signals, and what about the guy who is about to left hook you? No forward signals. It does get around the issue of drivers thinking you are waving when you use are signals, though. :madman:


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

The great thing about cycling is the freedom we have. Those Helios lights might work well in theory, but if the idea takes off, and they catch the attention of a few Politicians ? 

You can bet they will become compulsory, you'll get fined if a globe is out and of course, we'll probably have to pay registration !


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Then there is fitting them to straight bars or the mustache ones. If the authorities would enforce texting/cell phone use by taking the driver's cell phone as standard procedure after an accident to look up last activities, and if they were, it is treated as a DUI, then I might consider that bike turn signals are something that should be enforced. Cyclists are at the greater risk in a collision, and we can't be seen by distracted drivers, signals or not. AMlking us mear the brunet is not right.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Are those signal lights? I watched the video without sound, and didn't get that impression at all.

What I did notice was how unimpressive the headlight is.

And that the barend lights (whether they're supposed to be signal lights or not) are aimed down because of the angle of the bar, when they should be aimed up.


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

They weren't really signal lights. But the guy was basically saying they can evolve to that and it is part of his goal. I like the integration of light into he handle bars. I just don't like the idea of it evolving into something more which would fit into traffic laws etc. it would ruin the freedom a bike has to offer.

What we need is more innovative dynohub technology. Hidden wiring, integrated lighting or possibly even wireless if possible ?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I actually wouldn't mind signal lights, but there are some pretty big challenges:

Controls - how do you turn them on and off
Visibility - should be visible Front, Rear and Side, and set wide enough apart that a left-turn is obviously different from a right-turn
Theftproof but Convenient - I don't want to be stringing a bunch of wires over and over, but stuffing them into a barend doesn't cut it either.

I think all of that means there might never be an elegant solution, and that a legislated solution would be a long way off.

I've mentioned this before (probably in this thread) but for now I'd be happy if manufactures actually included reflective material on gloves, so that handsignals would be more visible. But they can't even manage that.


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

There are tonnes if lighting and reflective gear that can do that kind of thing if you look around on the net.

I'm actually waiting patiently for the right deal to pop up on this little guy. Looks quite handy to me...






They are actually made for runners, so if they can stand up to running, they shouldn't be an issue when cycling. They also come in red.

Haven't been able to find them on any of the major bike websites I surf so far...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

newfangled said:


> I actually wouldn't mind signal lights, but there are some pretty big challenges:


Indeed.



newfangled said:


> Controls - how do you turn them on and off


1 clap left, two, right? A switch in the gloves, say on the side of the index finger that the thumb could trigger would work for a glove ,mounted light. Or it could be wireless.



newfangled said:


> Visibility - should be visible Front, Rear and Side, and set wide enough apart that a left-turn is obviously different from a right-turn


I like the backs of gloves for distance apart and height, helmet sides would require Enterprise-like light nacelles to each side, maybe shoulder light-epaulettes?



newfangled said:


> Theftproof but Convenient - I don't want to be stringing a bunch of wires over and over, but stuffing them into a barend doesn't cut it either.


The gloves, jacket shoulders, or helmet would solve that issue. I like the gloves idea.



newfangled said:


> I think all of that means there might never be an elegant solution, and that a legislated solution would be a long way off.


There have been some inelegant ones, for example: Wireless Bicycle Turn Signal @ Sharper Image

"Does this make my butt look big?"

"No, your butt is ample enough to the task."



newfangled said:


> I've mentioned this before (probably in this thread) but for now I'd be happy if manufactures actually included reflective material on gloves, so that handsignals would be more visible. But they can't even manage that.


I ruined my Bontrager gloves (white backs) and got new ones with a back in fluorescent green. Fine when temps climb back up, but the green is already fading some. Still I wonder if some drivers 'get' a left turn hand signal. Maybe they are looking for a single extended finger?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> 1 clap left, two, right? A switch in the gloves, say on the side of the index finger that the thumb could trigger would work for a glove ,mounted light. Or it could be wireless.


Rather than separate triggers I actually wouldn't mind tapping a barend light to start signalling, and having it shutoff based on accelerometers. It's certainly more convenient than sticking your arm out, but it would also have to wirelessly trigger any other rear/helmet/pedal/front signallights you've got.



BrianMc said:


> I ruined my Bontrager gloves (white backs) and got new ones with a back in fluorescent green. Fine when temps climb back up, but the green is already fading some.


I've got gloves with a fluorescent yellow strip, but as you know fluorescent isn't the same as reflective. But I do have cheap snowboard gloves with a big reflective patch and piping...so that drivers can see me when I'm on the chairlift I guess? I just think it's silly how little reflectivity is used on biking gear.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I would buy these wrist lights and just let them blink the whole ride in my pogies - until I stick my arm out to signal a turn - if it used a rechargeable battery. I use different gloves depending on the temp, so a wrist solution like this could be good. And you wouldn't need a switch if you're using pogies, just stick out you hand.

Road ID - Learn More - Supernova (with wrist attachment)


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> View attachment 869475
> 
> 
> I would buy these wrist lights and just let them blink the whole ride in my pogies - until I stick my arm out to signal a turn - if it used a rechargeable battery. I use different gloves depending on the temp, so a wrist solution like this could be good. And you wouldn't need a switch if you're using pogies, just stick out you hand.
> ...


Not impossible. You could probably get reasonable life out of a small lipo cell (enough to last a few hours at least), something like this one. Sorry to be that guy again.

More on topic, I saw somewhere somebody integrated turn signal buttons into the side of his STI brifters, with the button mounted under the rubber boot so you could press it if you knew where but you'd never see it. Run the wire down under the bar tape or inside the bars, if you can get into them at the stem. Always thought it'd be interesting to play around with someday.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

https://www.wtb.com/products/chriscross

Thought some of you folks might appreciate this. WTB recently released a new rim, one of only a handful of tubeless spec rims with a braking track. As a user of their Frequency rims, I can highly recommend their ability to easily run tubeless (square bead/UST spec) or tubed tires. They require taping to run tubeless, but that makes them super easy to build.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Like I need another light. I AM REALLY interested in their stretch goal, though. Looks like they have some method of turn signals built.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ights-arc-a-smarter-approach-to-the-bicycle-t


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool stuff, although in addition to the led piping I think they should have a high-powered, rear-facing blinkie. Otherwise you'd need a fender and a blinkie, and that's annoying.










Maybe it's just me, but I don't think that sortof spacing is enough that people will be able to interpret it as a turnsignal. If it was in addition to shoulder or handlebar mounted signals it would be nice, but if someone is 50' away across an intersection I don't think what it means would be clear enough.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The '8 hour' battery life worries me. My Thunderbolt has a similar claim, and I'm lucky to get 2-3 hours on low-steady. I'd like to see some more data before dropping the money on one.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

wschruba said:


> The '8 hour' battery life worries me. My Thunderbolt has a similar claim, and I'm lucky to get 2-3 hours on low-steady. I'd like to see some more data before dropping the money on one.


Its claim is 9 hours on low flash, 4 hours on high flash, 3 hours on low steady and 1.5 hours on high steady if I remember right.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

wschruba said:


>


From the looks of the cross section view, it appears they took the Dual Duty rim profile and changed the drilling angles then added new stickers. If that is correct, it is interesting to see how companies take existing products and tweak them to remain competitive in an ever evolving market.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

punchy said:


> There are tonnes if lighting and reflective gear that can do that kind of thing if you look around on the net.
> 
> I'm actually waiting patiently for the right deal to pop up on this little guy. Looks quite handy to me...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that! Come Fall, when my commutes will be in the dark again, I think I'll pick up a set of those. FYI: Amazon is listing them for $17 and Prime shipping.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Back from the dead again! After over two years of want, (in which time they came out with a new model) and a fortuitous alignment of unexpected gift cards, I have finally gotten them. They weight an absolute **** ton at the absolute worst place to put weight, but I don't care. :thumbsup:


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you think that they are worth it? Can't fit them on my current bikes but who knows, N+1 right?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Let's just say that I have wanted them for over two years and only got them now because of gift cards.  You can get a LOT of light for ~$200 that is probably more practical/etc.

That said, I am SO glad that I got them. They are awesome.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

That is the kind of answer I was hoping to get. Enjoy them!!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Your 26" RevoLights prayers have been answered and/or nightmares realized.

Revolights Skyline - 26" Pre-order | Revolights


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

ryball said:


> Your 26" RevoLights prayers have been answered and/or nightmares realized.
> 
> Revolights Skyline - 26" Pre-order | Revolights


Still 200 dollars though!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I saw the price, and I still want them. I paid more than that for two different NiteRider Luminas and those were just for the front.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

You can get the same side visibility from monkey lights at a fraction of the cost.


----------

